# penn 750ss for sale



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

this is a great reel, in great shape. just put new 20lb line on it a few days ago.. $100/obo... 443.473.6476


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Instead of posting this in the reports section why dont you just post it in the for sale section, you will get a reply twice as fast


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

it wouldnt let me post it in there, because i havent made enough posts... sorry


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *jtafish (11/20/2009)*it wouldnt let me post it in there, because i havent made enough posts... sorry


LOL. Then why dont you just make a few quick posts, get your count to fifteen, and post it in the right section? It will be deleted in this area. Also, can I see a picture?


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

great idea


----------

